# The dreaded email finally arrive to NJ after all this time



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

*Uber's goal is to ensure strong driver earnings while offering the best value to riders.

This summer, Uber paid for a rider price discount to boost demand. What we saw was clear: As a result of the price reduction, more riders are taking more trips than ever before.

We want to ensure drivers can benefit from this increased demand over the long run. As a result, a 10% uberX price cut will go into effect for both riders and drivers today, September 2nd.

All the evidence we've seen in New Jersey and around the country is clear: lower prices increase demand, allowing drivers to complete more trips and maintaining driver earnings.*
RATE SCHEDULE STARTING SEPTEMBER 2ND









*HOW DOES THIS WORK?

Even though you may make a little less on each fare, you will complete more trips overall, and end up making as much or more than before.

WHY IS THIS CHANGE BEING MADE?

Maintaining low prices will keep demand high into the fall, and help you do more trips and earn more money during this time.*








_Just like we have seen in other cities over the past few years, we expect HUGE demand growth after Labor Day._
*Demand this fall will be bigger than ever

Every year after Labor Day, riders come back from summer vacations and drivers are busier. Because of all the new riders who signed up with Uber this summer, we expect this fall to the biggest we've ever seen.*
*QUESTIONS? 

If you have any questions, please feel free to reach out to us directly at [email protected]. *

*Thanks, *
*Uber NJ*


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I still don't understand why minimum fares and cancelation fees vary by market, that's something that should be equal across the board. I understand mileage and time can vary due to population density but a cancel is still just a cancel.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Dreaded email? I would love to see those prices in Scottsdale


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

$.80/mile in L.A. and every ****in scumbag from the valley and OC poaching. It's disgusting.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm curious. In the example rate chart. It gives the same $ for a trip from EWR to Manhattan ($65). How do you get the same fare when the per mile and minute rates go down???

I just did a quick check with the distance and time Google reports for that trip.

Old rate=$66.55
New rate=$58.03


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> $.80/mile in L.A. and every ****in scumbag from the valley and OC poaching. It's disgusting.


when did it go .80c? Its still 1.10. I'm not driving. Only when it surges. If ever. I wouldn't even give uber a last breath if it .80 a mile.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Mikeydz said:


> I'm curious. In the example rate chart. It gives the same $ for a trip from EWR to Manhattan ($65). How do you get the same fare when the per mile and minute rates go down???
> 
> I just did a quick check with the distance and time Google reports for that trip.
> 
> ...


Is it a flat fee ride?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Mikeydz said:


> I'm curious. In the example rate chart. It gives the same $ for a trip from EWR to Manhattan ($65). How do you get the same fare when the per mile and minute rates go down???
> 
> I just did a quick check with the distance and time Google reports for that trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

They had already lowered the rate to manhattan to $65, and that is anywhere in Manhattan. Yes a flat fee.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> when did it go .80c? Its still 1.10. I'm not driving. Only when it surges. If ever. I wouldn't even give uber a last breath if it .80 a mile.


1.10 - 20% =$0.88/mile
Taxi in LA - 2.70/mile.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice that they gave you plenty of advance notice.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, if it makes you feel any better, think of how much more you are making now, before they cut rates again!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Mikeydz said:


> I'm curious. In the example rate chart. It gives the same $ for a trip from EWR to Manhattan ($65). How do you get the same fare when the per mile and minute rates go down???
> 
> I just did a quick check with the distance and time Google reports for that trip.
> 
> ...


Think there is a $20.00 sur charge in there because they have tolls to get into Manhattan and then once there they (NJ registered drivers) cannot pick up a passenger going anywhere else. Sort of a dead head consolation fee.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Think there is a $20.00 sur charge in there because they have tolls to get into Manhattan and then once there they (NJ registered drivers) cannot pick up a passenger going anywhere else. Sort of a dead head consolation fee.


Well, just checked again on google maps, and right now it's routing thru the Lincoln tunnel. 19.6 miles at 37 minutes comes to $39.74. So you get a nice $25 bonus for that dead head run. Of course that's at 1am. I've never driven in NY, but my guess is once daytime traffic kicks it, that will eat into that buffer. Still better than a handful of minimum rides.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't forget the tolls: http://www.panynj.gov/bridges-tunnels/tolls.html


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Don't forget the tolls: http://www.panynj.gov/bridges-tunnels/tolls.html


Holy crap, those are some hefty tolls. If Uber reimburses for those tolls like they normally do on the metered rate, then it's not bad. If the tolls are included in the flat rate, ouch.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree, I like those rates better than ours. We're $1.35 base, $1.35 mile, $0.24 a minute, $5 cancel and $4 minimum. Now Lyft is the better company to drive for. The rates are slightly higher ($1.25 base, $1.47 mile, $0.27 minute, $5 cancel and $5 minimum) and there is the possibility of a tip.


----------

